# أماكن تدريب هندية أنتاج ؟!



## ahmd abd elaal (10 مارس 2012)

...ممكن الأفادة ؟!
....عايز أعرف أتدرب فين ؟! ..انا 3 ميكانيكا أنتاج ؟! ..


----------



## mo7a_bmw (15 مارس 2012)

عندك اماكن كتير ممكن لو تعرف تروح الهيئه العربيه للتصنيع و ممكن شركات البترول برضو تتدرب على لحامات المواسير و الاختبارات على اللحام و ممكن اى مصنع احلى حاجه فى شغل انتاج انك ليك فى كل حاجه


----------



## eagle arrow (17 مارس 2012)

في شركة بترول اسمها بدر الدين انا قدمت فيها 
هيا كويسة جدا 
محتاجه جواب من كليتك باسماء عدد معين من الناس 
صورة بطاقة و صورة كارنية و صورة شخصية 
بس حاول بسرعة لان ده اخر اسبوع


----------



## ahmd abd elaal (18 مارس 2012)

*فين مكانها ؟! و أعمل أيه ؟!..أروح الشركة الأول و لا أجيب جواب من الكليو و اروح الشركة الأول ؟!*



eagle arrow قال:


> في شركة بترول اسمها بدر الدين انا قدمت فيها
> هيا كويسة جدا
> محتاجه جواب من كليتك باسماء عدد معين من الناس
> صورة بطاقة و صورة كارنية و صورة شخصية
> بس حاول بسرعة لان ده اخر اسبوع



فين مكانها ؟! و أعمل أيه ؟!..أروح الشركة الأول و لا أجيب جواب من الكليو و اروح الشركة الأول ؟!


----------



## eagle arrow (19 مارس 2012)

تجيب جواب من الكلية الاول 
هيا في 
ش احمد رياض ترك في ميدان الحجاز


----------



## ahmd abd elaal (19 مارس 2012)

eagle arrow قال:


> تجيب جواب من الكلية الاول
> هيا في
> ش احمد رياض ترك في ميدان الحجاز


شكرا....وهي نظامها ايه ؟ وبتقبل علي طول والا بترفض ناس ؟


----------



## eagle arrow (21 مارس 2012)

لا ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmd abd elaal (1 مايو 2012)

طلعت عايزة واسطة يا بشمهندس ؟!..ممكن الأفادة


----------



## أحمد دعبس (11 مايو 2012)

*مصنع الكترونيات بنها لكنه بمبلغ صغير من المال
شركة القاهرة لتكرير البترول بطنطا 

ده اللى فاكره دلوقتى
*​


----------

